# 'Blueberry Cottage Cheese Insanity' (like fruity pancakes)



## gymbum (Oct 6, 2009)

115g low fat cottage cheese

60ml skimmed milk

120g wholewheat flour/brown

2 egg whites

1 1/2 tsp lemon juice

80g blueberrys

1) Mix together the cottage cheese, skimmed milk and flour in a bowl.

2) Beat egg whites until frothy but not stiff and add to the cottage cheese mix

3) add lemon juice, stir, add blueberrys, and stir again

4) pour all mixture into a non stick pan and turn when top begins to bubble and bottom is lightly browned

i didnt actually have any blueberries so i used raspberries instead, was lush  i think blueberries will be better though...

no harm in adding chocolate whey or any other flavour either i guess!!

xx


----------



## sav1 (Feb 10, 2010)

mmm sound good


----------



## Jungle (Mar 9, 2009)

I can't stomach cottage cheese, but this actually looks edible, is this your own recipe?


----------



## Jungle (Mar 9, 2009)

Do you stir the blueberries so they go mushy?


----------



## gymbum (Oct 6, 2009)

Jungle said:


> I can't stomach cottage cheese, but this actually looks edible, is this your own recipe?


No its not my own, I found it somewhere on am american website.. cant remember which one though.

Dont mush the blueberries just chuck them in the mix.

ive tried these with blueberries, bananas, strawberries etc.. (yep i make loads of em, love em lol)

the best ones by FAR is strawberries, chop them up into lil pieces before you throw them in. definitely give them a try :thumb:


----------



## gymbum (Oct 6, 2009)

This was made using exactly...

120g flour

120g cottage cheese

70ml milk

8 small stawberries

handful blueberries

1 egg white...

looks a bit burnt but it wasnt, was lush... stawberries deffo the best  x


----------



## Jungle (Mar 9, 2009)

Did you fry it? I baked mine and they just ended up doughy. Yours look pretty tastey


----------



## gymbum (Oct 6, 2009)

Jungle said:


> Did you fry it? I baked mine and they just ended up doughy. Yours look pretty tastey


lol yeah it says that in the first post


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

:scared:


----------



## Fragjuice (Dec 29, 2009)

WRT said:


> :scared:


 :lol:


----------



## Kazb74 (Jan 12, 2010)

This sounds and looks yummy GymBum.... love cottage cheese with blueberries mixed together anyway.

will try out over the weekend

Kaz x


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

quark tends to cook better than cottage cheese IMO - similar nutrient content though and more people enjoy the tatse/consistancy of quark (I am a cottage cheese fan though)


----------



## famejt (Aug 31, 2010)

I make a very similiar pancake from oats - 2 protien scoop size scoops of oats around 50g that is 30ish carbs, 2 egg yolks 3 egg whites, fry in non stick pan - the yolks stop it sticking should make 2 pancakes from this mix - once pan-caked on your plate put in a line of cottage cheese with some walnut halves crushed in with some protein powder sprinkled over the c/cheese - roll and bingo a nice rolled pancake


----------

